
NodeOS 1.0-RC1 - piranna
Today November 18th it has been released NodeOS 1.0-RC1, a Linux-based operating
system build on top of Node.js as userspace and mostly intended for cloud
servers and embeded systems.<p>The best advantages of such a system are performance and memory foot-print,
since there are no intermediate layers between the Node.js binary and the Linux
kernel making Node.js applications to run almost on the metal, but also making
it easier to understand and learn since all the applications are written in
Javascript and it&#x27;s code is easily accesible. It has some particular
characteristics that make it different of other OSes, like a build system fully
managed by the npm package manager, full unpriviledged access to system devices
in a secure way, or the combination of OverlayFS and chroot jails to provide
per-user root filesystems, allowing to each of them to create its &quot;own&quot; OS
inside NodeOS while being isolated from the other users.<p>The project was winner on the systems category of the spanish national
Universitary Free Software Championship 2014-2015, and it&#x27;s a participant of the
2015-2016 edition and of the University of Granada Free Projects Championship
2015-2016. Future roadmap includes ARM support and a graphical HTML5-based GUI.<p>You can download NodeOS source code, build instructions, prebuild ISO images and
contribute to its development at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;NodeOS&#x2F;NodeOS
(pull-request are highly welcome).
======
dang
Posts without URLs are penalized, so you should repost this as a story with a
link and add your text as a first comment to the thread. If you've personally
worked on the project, add "Show HN" to the start of the title. Good luck!

~~~
piranna
Thanks for the advice, I didn't published anything before on HackerNews :-)

~~~
piranna
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10594350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10594350)

And here you have it now :-) Thank you! :-D

------
brudgers
Original blog post:

[http://node-os.com/GitBlog/article.html#!181](http://node-
os.com/GitBlog/article.html#!181)

Home Page:

[https://node-os.com/](https://node-os.com/)

